
“My Book Defending Free Speech Has Been Banned” - jseliger
https://quillette.com/2019/09/24/my-book-defending-free-speech-has-been-banned/
======
chairmanmow
It wasn't banned - his publisher didn't want to publish it because it was a
liability to their bottom line. He could self publish or use a different
publisher - it's not "banned", it's just a liability - and not surprising
since the author has a problem with false equivalency.

------
sascha_sl
Meanwhile on the right:
[https://twitter.com/PhilosophyTube/status/117606984628879769...](https://twitter.com/PhilosophyTube/status/1176069846288797696)

Freedom of speech[1]

[1] whenever convenient for me, which is usually, because i'm in a position of
wealth and power

~~~
drak0n1c
Peter Singer criticized the ban, in the article. Is he “on the right”?

